# went threw parade on a float dancing alone with no shirt



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so the gay pride parade was today, so I went on a float and they put on some gay music and i put on this gay looking tinsel skirt and took off my shirt and danced around stupidly alone on the float. I also sprayed silly string at the crowd.

unfortunately I was still straight by the end of it. My attempt at turning gay was a failure 

but i faced my anxiety at least


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

myhalo123 said:


> If that is facing your anxiety, count me out.
> 
> What is "gay" music and a "gay" skirt BTW?


lol, well it was just normal music and cheap tinsel skirt, but i made them look gay, and it was a gay parade so it was gay

lol idk


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

i saw myself on tv

Im all embarrassed now


its an amazing sensation, you all must try it


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

_AJ_ said:


> lol, well it was just normal music and cheap tinsel skirt, but i made them look gay, and it was a gay parade so it was gay
> 
> lol idk


rofl!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

out of all the ways to overcome anxiety ive thought of this would have to be last on my list. But whatever works for you!


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

naww I don't believe you...Atleast, I didn't think you could rock up and randomly join a float!! If you did that is pretty awesome


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

well i didnt just join a randm float, it was a union float

our union supports human rights everywhere


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think even extroverted people would be bold enough to attempt what you did, especially solo and in front of a crowd and TV cameras.


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

_AJ_ said:


> well i didnt just join a randm float, it was a union float
> 
> our union supports human rights everywhere


:clap


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, this is the only picture I could find. 
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life/shortage+pride+Edmonton/3147602/story.html

click on "photos"

Im in there, they took a close up of me for some reason. but no one seems to have taken any picture of me during the parade, whew.

that edmnton journal pic is of me before the parade cause i still have my shirt on.

some girls put that silly make-up on me, haha


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

_AJ_ said:


> ok, this is the only picture I could find.
> http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life/shortage+pride+Edmonton/3147602/story.html
> 
> click on "photos"
> ...


:boogielooks like you had fun


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

_AJ_ said:


> well i didnt just join a randm float, it was a union float. our union supports human rights everywhere


That's awesome! I think it's very cool that you went to the pride parade.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow that's awesome XD


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

You look like you were having a blast! That's amazing, congrats. Ha, my attempts at turning lesbian have been failures too. I find the gay crowd in my city a lot more welcoming than any others.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

haha, we must find a cure for being straight


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've known a lot of people who are gay, they didn't choose to be, they're just like everyone else, all they ask for is to be treated like human beings like everyone. Good for you for standing up for them in this parade and in such a creative, fun, way! It shows that you are obviously very comfortable with your sexuality and secure with yourself as well.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

You are awesome, and I think that picture should become your new avatar. :yes


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

very brave


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude, I'm in awe of you! :clap


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Too bad you didn't turn gay. Try again next year?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

That's brave as hell, I couldn't do something like that even if you gave me dangerous quantities of alcohol. Congrats!


----------

